# March 15th, 2020 MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello gang,

Well it's time again. 
The Midwest Slot Car Show is approaching.
15 March, 2020. 
Doors open at 10:00AM.

That's 29 days away. November's 2019 show had ALOT of people and I believe the vendor tables sold out. 
Items galore and every scale was represented.

For pictures and information go to, Facebook, The Midwest Slot Car Show.

A/FX Nut.............1
HONDA27...........0
See you in three weeks.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

only 9 days til the slotcar show this update brought to u by honda27 only 9 days away now its honda27 1 afxnut 1 see u in 2 days for the next update


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

look on facebook under midwest slotcar show


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 7 days til the widwest slotcar show now its honda27 2 afxnut 1 see you again in 24 hours


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this show update brought to you by honda27 6 days til the midwest slotcar show its now honda27 3 afxnut 1 see u again in 24 hours


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this show update brouhjt to you by honda27 its only 5 more days til the show now its honda27 4 afxnut 1 see u in 24 hours for the next update


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this show update is brought to you by honda27 its only 4 days til the show now its honda27 5 afxnut 1 see u at the show sunday march 15 th2020


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

How come there is no mention of the show being canceled. I got an email informing me and it's on their Facebook page.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Tycoarm said:


> How come there is no mention of the show being canceled. I got an email informing me and it's on their Facebook page.


Sorry for not updating. This COVID-19 pandemic kind of got everyone reacting to WHAT'S IMPORTANT NOW mentality. Other things became the focus of attention. Hopefully this will pass soon and we can get back to normal.


----------

